# POD HD 500 to cab, what do i need to get a higher volume output?



## -Berserker_ (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

i just wanted to pick your brains for a moment, I currently run my HD500 into a 4x12 cab, i've set the volume on my patches so i don't want to change them but i feel the need for more volume as the master on the POD itself is turned up 100%. Is there anything i can purchase that will help me get more volume without changing the sound of the patches?

Thanks!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

You need a power amp. Also, you'll have to adjust your patches no matter what.


----------



## -Berserker_ (Mar 11, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! ok mate thank you for the info, someone told me carvin power amps are good, any opinions on those?

thanks


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 11, 2013)

you got volume at all plugging your HD500 straight into a cab?


----------



## -Berserker_ (Mar 12, 2013)

GunpointMetal said:


> you got volume at all plugging your HD500 straight into a cab?


 
Yeah i have the master on the pod cranked up to the max, all my patches are at +0DB in the mixer, i just want the headroom really should i need it .

The cab is a 1970's marshall ..seen better days but it does the job..and put up with the abuse pretty well so im happy with it.


----------



## Tones (Mar 12, 2013)

You'll need a power amp. The HD500 is an effect processor. You need a power amp to take it's signal and blast it through the cabs. You can purchase a power amp, or if you have an amp head with an effects loop or good clean channel, you can use that. I plug mine through my peavey's effects loop. Recently I put it through the clean channel and it sounds good there as well. There's also the EQ settings that effect the POD's signal so that's a good option if need be.


----------



## flow (Mar 14, 2013)

Uhhh as far as I know the POD doesn't amplify your sound AT ALL. It merely processes the sound put out by your pickups, so the fact that you're getting sound out of your pod by plugging it straight into your cab completely baffles me. I know that if I plugged my fractal straight into my cab nothing would happen, so to that I say....dahfuq?


----------



## Albionic (Mar 16, 2013)

one issue is that if yo go down the power amp route the output will most likely be stereo and your 70's marshalls input is almost certainly mono so look out for that. if it was my cab i'd just rewire it stereo its easily done. with that said rocktron velocity power amps are good and cheap but if cash is truly an issue check out a samson servo power amp it will do the job


----------



## spadz93 (Mar 22, 2013)

i have an oldass carvin power amp t-100 and it sounds great, when it works. now, don't get a bad rep about carvin from me because mines from 1993, the things bound to break every now and then, but i recommend them, plus you cant beat that tube sound  plus im sure if you buy one thats newer you wont have many problems, if any


----------



## Wrecklyss (Mar 22, 2013)

-Berserker_ said:


> someone told me carvin power amps are good, any opinions on those?
> 
> thanks



They are reliable and more honest about their power ratings than many other brands. All the ones i've used have worked well for me.


----------



## MildlyMoist (Mar 23, 2013)

Another shameless self post.

But this applies here :O

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/231737-amp-into-rack-d.html

you can ignore the modification bit, but cheap power amp starts here


----------



## ice_age_magic (Mar 23, 2013)

Also, when you get your power amp, make sure you use proper cables

POD > instrument cable > power amp > speaker cable > cab... and make sure the ohm rating on the power amp and cab match.

sorry if this seems obvious, but since you're connecting a POD directly into a cab, I figured you are inexperienced in these matters...


----------



## VikingGuitar (Apr 8, 2013)

A little off topic, but how are you liking the HD 500? I'm deciding between that and a HD PRO right now. Havent' had a live setup in years and am excited about buying new toys :-D


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 16, 2013)

> A little off topic, but how are you liking the HD 500? I'm deciding between that and a HD PRO right now. Havent' had a live setup in years and am excited about buying new toys :-D


 
My guitarist friend has a HD500, I didn't like it but liked the sounds, etc. I bought the Pod HD Pro and I instantly fell in love with it. Good stuff, good value for money I reckon.

As for the HD500 into a cab... man I don't even know what to say. Just go and buy a Rocktron power amp, you'll be sorted.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 16, 2013)

+1 to everyone recommending a power amp. I've run my HD500 into a few different amps' effects return and had good results with each.

I'm amazed you got any sound at all with it setup the way you have.

Just a note, when you have a proper power amp with it's own volume control, you'll get best results running the PODs master volume on full and balancing the patch volume using the channel volume.

One extra, many older amps (particularly ones without a master volume) will run flat out (full power) and you'll have to use the POD's master volume to control the power amp volume. That's really not ideal but it's workable. I used my Peavy Bravo briefly like that while I was retubing my DT25 and it worked fine, but it was a touch more compressed and of course it lowers the tube's active life considerably.


----------



## Rustee (Apr 17, 2013)

I was in your same position a few months ago. Try and look for a second hand power amp. 
You don't want to be spending huge $$$ when the difference between amps isn't that great.


----------



## morzzzzz (Apr 21, 2013)

You need a power amp. I think for most if not all of these amp modeling effects units (even the Axe-FX) in addition to providing effects just double as a pre-amp which cannot power your cabinet alone.


----------



## Shask (Apr 21, 2013)

You can actually burn out your outputs on the POD doing that, so definitely get a poweramp like others are saying....


----------

